# Alles um den Hecht



## Dorsch (27. Oktober 2002)

*Alles für den Hechtfan !!!*

*MIT KAPERNSAUCE * 
6 Personen, l Hecht von l kg 500; l Zwiebel, Thymian, Lorbeerblatt, Petersilie; &acute;/j / Kapernsauce. Pochierzeit: 30 Minuten.
Den Hecht in gut gewürztem Sud garmachen, von der Haut befreien, auf einer Servierte anrichten und mit Petersilie garnieren. Kapernsauce nebenbei servieren.

*AUF PALÄSTINISCHE ART * 
6 Personen. 600 g schieres, gekochtes Hechtfleisch; 600 g Nudeln; 4 dl Bechamel; 40 g Butter; 50 g geriebenen Käse.
Die Nudeln kochen, abtropfen, würzen und in Butter schwenken. In eine Backplatte füllen und mit dem zerpflückten Fisch bedecken. Mit Bechamelsauce nappieren, mit Käse bestreuen, mit Butter betropfen und im heißen Ofen überkrusten.

*HECHTKOTELETTS SOUBISE * 
6 Personen. 500 g schieres, rohes Hechtfleisch; &acute;/4 l kalte Bechamel; l&acute;/2 dl süße Sahne; 3 Eier; Panierbrot; 60 g Butter; 3 dl Zwiebelpüree. Kochzeit: ungefähr 40 Minuten.
Das Hechtfleisch mehrmals durch die feinste Scheibe der Fleischmaschine treiben. Mit der kalten Bechamel, der Sahne, l Ei und 2 Eigelb durcharbeiten, würzen und durch ein Sieb streichen. Die Masse in ausgebutterte Kotelettförmchen füllen, pochieren, abtropfen und auskühlen. Panieren und in Butter goldgelb braten. Im Kranze anrichten, das Zwiebelpüree in die Mitte füllen und nebenbei Kräuterbutter servieren.

*HECHTPASTETE MIT KRÄUTERSAUCE * 
6 Personen. 500 g schieres, rohes Hechtfleisch; &acute;/4 l kalte Bechamel; l dl dicke süße Sahne; l Ei; 4 Eigelb; 60 g Butter; 25 g Mehl; 2 dl Fischfond; gehackte Krauter. Pochierzeit: 30 Minuten.
Das Hechtfleisch durch die feinste Scheibe der Fleischmaschine treiben. Auf Eis mit der kalten Bechamel durcharbeiten, würzen und die Sahne, das Ei und 2 Eigelb darunterziehen. Durch ein Sieb streichen. Eine ausgebutterte Becherform mit der Masse füllen und im Wasserbad im Ofen pochieren.
Das Mehl mit 30 g Butter anschwitzen, mit dem Fischfond und ebensoviel Wasser zu einer Sauce aufrühren und zur Hälfte einkochen. Würzen und abseits des Feuers mit 2 Eigelb und einigen Löffeln Sahne legieren. Passieren und mit der restlichen Butter aufschlagen. Die gehackten Krauter daruntermengen, abschmecken und über die auf eine runde Platte gestürzte Pastete gießen.

*HECHTKLÖSSCHEN AUF LYONER ART * 
6 Personen. 500 g schieres, rohes Hechtfleisch; 4 Eier; 100 g Mehl; J/< / Milch; 250 g Rindernierenfett; 50 g Butter; 4 dl Nantuasauce. Pochierzeit: 15 Minuten.
Das Hechtfleisch durch die feinste Scheibe der Fleischmaschine treiben, das von den Sehnen befreite Rindernierenfett gleichfalls. Von 2 Eiern, dem Mehl, der kalten Milch und der Butter Panade bereiten, bis sich die Masse von den Wandungen der Kasserolle löst, und erkalten lassen. Das Hechtfleisch innig mit dem Nierenfett und der kalten Panade vermengen, 2 Eier beifügen und würzen. Durch ein Sieb streichen und abermals gut durcharbeiten. Die Farce mit dem Eßlöffel abstechen, oder auf dem gemehlten Brett zu Korken von ungefähr 50 g rollen und in Salzwasser
pochieren. Hält bei einer Probe die Masse nicht, so gibt man noch ein Ei hinzu. Die abgetropften Klößchen gibt man in ein Sautoir mit einigen Löffeln Fischfond und stellt sie zugedeckt in den Ofen oder neben das Herdfeuer, damit sie aufblähen können. Sie werden erneut abgetropft und mit einer passenden Sauce, z. B. Nantuasauce, und mit Krebsschwänzen garniert serviert. 

*HECHTKLÖSSCHEN AUF MARITIME ART * 
6 Personen. 500 g schieres, rohes Hechtfleisch; 90 g Butter; 4 Eier; J/4 l Milch; 100 g Mehl; 250 g Rindernierenfett; 250 g Champignonköpfe; 300 g Scampischwänze; &acute;/2 l Weißweinsauce; l dl holländische Sauce; l Löffelchen gehackte Krauter (Petersilie, Kerbel, Estragon); Saft einer halben Zitrone; 8-10 sehr kleine Blätterteig-Halbmonde. Pochierzeit: 12 Minuten.
Die Farce wie für Hechtklößchen auf Lyoner Art bereiten, aber davon zwei Teile machen und einen Teil mit gehackten Krautern vermischen. Mit dem Kaffeelöffel Klößchen ausstechen und pochieren. Die Champignons mit Zitronensaft und nußgroß Butter pochieren, abtropfen und den Fond aufbewahren, die je nach Größe in 2-3 Stücke geschnittenen Scampi in Butter leicht an-sautieren. Die Weißweinsauce mit dem Champignonfond einkochen und abseits der Hitze die holländische Sauce unterziehen. Klößchen, Champignons und Scampi mit der Sauce locker binden, anrichten und mit den Blätterteig-Halbmonden umkränzen.

*Hechtklöße auf badische Art* 
Der Hecht wird ausgelöst, von der Haut befreit und zu Füllsel verarbeitet (Seite 92, aus Sparsamkeit kann man auch halb Hecht und halb Kabeljau nehmen). Durch ein Sieb gestrichen, wird die Farce mit süßer Sahne auf Eis in einer Schüssel mit einem Holzlöffel bis zur gewünschten Beschaffenheit zu einem leichten Füllsel aufgerührt und mit Salz und Paprika gewürzt. Im Anschluß daran werden mit 2 Eßlöffeln große Klöße geformt, diese in ein mit Butter ausgestrichenes Geschirr gelegt, etwas Weißwein und Fischbrühe darangegeben und die Klöße, mit einem Butterpapier zugedeckt, vorsichtig im Ofen gegart. Aus den Gräten und weißer Mehlschwitze hat man inzwischen eine Weißweinsauce bereitet, die man mit Ei, Sahne und frischer Butter gebunden hat. Sind die Klöße gar, wird der Saft abgeschüttet, auf dem Feuer eingekocht und in die fertige Fischsauce gegeben. Diese ist nun mit feingehacktem Dill, Petersilie, Paprika und Zitronensaft geschmacklich zu vollenden. Außerdem hat man selbstgemachte Nudeln in Wasser abgekocht und in Butter geschwenkt. Beim Anrichten gibt man in eine tiefe Platte etwas von den Butternudeln, legt darauf einige von den Klößen, übergießt mit der Sauce und legt einige Blätterteighalbmonde daran.
Das Formen und Garen der Klößchen: Die Klößchen können auf dreierlei Arten geformt werden, und zwar mit 2 Suppenlöffeln, mit dem Spritzbeutel und einer glatten Tülle oder in eigens dafür hergestellten ovalen Förmchen oder auch Schiffchen. In allen Fällen ist das Durchschnittsgewicht für ein Klößchen 50 bis 60 g. Wenn die Klößchen mit dem Spritzbeutel auf ein Randblech oder in Förmchen gespritzt werden, so sind sowohl das Randblech als auch die Förmchen vorerst mit Butter auszustreichen. Wenn sie mit dem Eßlöffel geformt werden, legt man sie direkt in kochende Fischbrühe. Man läßt sie zugedeckt an der Seite des Feuers langsam garziehen.

*Hecht blau*
Der geschuppte, in Stücke geschnittene Hecht wird mit kochendem Essig übergössen und dann in einen gut gewürzten, kochenden Sud gelegt, etwa 3 Minuten darin gekocht, abgeschäumt, zugedeckt und an der Seite des Feuers ziehen gelassen, ohne daß er weitersiedet. Man reicht ihn mit zerlassener Butter und etwas geriebenem, mit Essig und Salz abgeschmecktem Meerrettich.

*Hecht in Weißwein* 
In eine mit Butter ausgestrichene, flache Pfanne streut man gehackte Schalotten und Champignonschalen. Darauf ordnet man die vorbereiteten, in Portionsstücke geschnittenen Hechtfilets, gibt das erforderliche Salz, Weißwein und Fischfond darüber, bedeckt mit Butterpapier und dünstet den Fisch im Ofen gar. Anschließend daran wird der Fisch aus dem Fond herausgenommen, zugedeckt und warmgestellt. -
Der passierte Fond wird etwas eingekocht, mit Mehlbutter (beurre manie) verkocht, mit Eigelben, Sahne und Zitronensaft gebunden und schließlich mit kleinen, stark gekühlten Butter-flöckchen aufgeschlagen.

*Hechtschnitten mit feinen Krautern* 
Die Hechtschnitten werden wie vorstehend gargemacht. Der Fond wird abgegossen und mit weißer Fisch-Grundsauce (Veloute de poisson) verkocht. Die Sauce wird passiert, mit frisch gemahlenem Pfeffer, Zitronensaft und frisch gehackten Krautern vollendet und beim Anrichten über den Fisch gegeben.

*Hecht mit Meerrettich* 
Der Hecht wird geschuppt, gesäubert, in Stücke geschnitten, mit Salz bestreut und eine Zeitlang beiseitegestellt. Alsdann wird er in Salzwasser, dem man in feine Scheiben geschnittenes Wurzelwerk, Zwiebel, Lorbeerblatt und Pfefferkörner beigefügt hat, gekocht.
Beim Anrichten gibt man über die Stücke geriebenen Meerrettich und übergießt sie dann mit brauner Semmelbutter. Dazu reicht man Salzkartoffeln.

*Hecht mit Rahmsauce* 
Hechte werden gespickt, in Portionsstücke geschnitten, mit Wurzelwerk, Lorbeerblatt und ganzem Pfeffer, einem Stück Butter und etwas in Würfel geschnittenem Schinken schön gelb angebraten, Weißwein und saurer Rahm dazugegeben und der Fisch darin fertig gegart. Der Fisch wird herausgenommen, zugedeckt und warmgestellt. Zu dem Fond gibt man etwas braune Sauce und weiteren Rahm, schmeckt mit Zitrone ab und seiht die Sauce über den Hecht.


Guten Appetit


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2002)

hmm da kriegt man ja gleich Hunger

fehlt bloß noch der Hecht    :q


----------



## schlot (27. Oktober 2002)

@ Dorsch #r 
da hast Du dier eine Menge Arbeit aufgehalst,
alle Rezepte schon ausprobiert?
Gruß 
schlot


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Oktober 2002)

Schöne alte Rezepte hast Du da ausgegraben, Dorsch!!!
Einige Tipps zu den einzelnen Rezepten im folgenden.
Mit modernen Küchenmaschinen wie Moulinette und Zutaten wie Mondamin läßt sich das heutzutage etwas einfacher gestalten.
Grundsätzlich gerade beim Hecht: Mißtrauisch sein bei den angegebenen Garzeiten!! Die sind meist zu lange. 


HECHTKOTELETTS SOUBISE 
Eine Soubise als „Zwiebelmus“ zu übersetzen ist nur teilweise richtig. Original werden da Zwiebeln mit Weißwein, Fond und Rundkornsrreis zu einer Art „Brei“ verkocht.
Statt mit Bechamel kann man eine Farce einfacher mit der Moulinette zubereiten: 220 Gramm Filet, 1 Ei, 200 Gramm Sahne.  Filet würzen und zu einer kompakten Masse mixe, dann die Sahne „schluckweise dazugeben. Muß alles sehr gut gekühlt sein! Kräüterbutter zusätzlich zur Soubise ist eigentlich etwas übertrieben. Wers mag: Soubisemasse pro 100 Gramm mit einem Eigelb vermischen, dann kann man damit schön überbacken. 


HECHTPASTETE MIT KRÄUTERSAUCE 
Auch hier Farce nach oben beschriebenem Rezept zubereiten. Soße schneller, einfacher, besser: Fischfond und Sahne mit Weißwein aufkochen, mit Mondamin auf gewünschte Stärke abbinden. Kräuter erst direkt vor dem servieren dazugeben. Die Soße kann man mit geschlagener Sahne scshaumiger machen.

HECHTKLÖSSCHEN AUF LYONER ART 
Auch hier die oben beschriebene Farce verwenden. Rindnierenfett (Achtung, nicht jedermanns Sache!!) aber mehrmals vor dem utnerabreiten durch die feinste Wolfscheibe geben.

HECHTKLÖSSCHEN AUF MARITIME ART 
Weißweinsoße und Sauce Hollandaise ist des Guten zuviel, da beide Soßen ähnlich im Geschmack sind. Auch hier wieder Farce und Soße nach oben beschriebenen Rezepturen einfacher und schgneller zubereiten.

Hechtklöße auf badische Art 
Auch hier wieder: Farce und Soßen nach den einfacheren Rezepten.

Hecht blau 
Man spart sich das übergießen mit Essig, wenn man dem Fond statt Weißwein auch einen ordentlichen Schuß Essig zugibt. Den Merrettich statt mit Essig (und auf keinen Fall Salz!) abzuschmecken, paßt hier ein Sahnemeerrettich, den man mit Preisselbeeren verfeinert hat, besser.

Hecht in Weißwein 
Statt mit Mehlbutter einfacher und geschmacksneutraler mit Mondamin zu binden

Hechtschnitten mit feinen Krautern 
Auch hier wieder das oben genannte Soßenrezept mit Kräuter erst ganz am Schluß dazugeben.

Hecht mit Meerrettich 
Auch hier wieder etwas Essig in den Sud geben. Einige Nelken schaden auch nicht!

Hecht mit Rahmsauce 
Man braucht hier keine zusätzliche braune Soße geben, die Soße selbst mit Mondamin abbinden. Statt Zitrone besser Weißwein für die Säure verwenden, ist weniger brachial.


----------



## chippog (30. Oktober 2002)

falls ich doch noch mal aus versehen einen passenden hecht fangen sollte, weiss ich ja, wo ich nachschlagen muss! danke meine herren! wie immer spritzt das gaumenwasser chippog


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alles um den Hecht*

danke, ihr lieben!
hatte so die faxen dicke vom "den ganz seltenen rheinhecht" bratentechnisch zu erniedrigen. 
hab den pastetenweg beschritten - allem schnickschnack entsagt, grundrezept sozusagen - und C&R ist, soweit legal, nun überhaupt keine option mehr  (catch schon!).
(pastetenteller ist bei der ex geblieben...)









*l e c k e r !

*_*grundrezept :*
HECHTPASTETE MIT KRÄUTERSAUCE, RAW-Version:
500g (oder was das hechtlein aufn rippen hat) schieres, rohes Hechtfleisch; 0,4l Bechamel, 150g Schmand, 2 Eier, sw Pfeffer & Salz
Das Hechtfleisch durch die feinste Scheibe der Fleischmaschine treiben,  mit der kalten Bechamel durcharbeiten, würzen und den Schmand und die Eier darunterziehen. Eine  ausgebutterte Becherform mit der Masse füllen und im Wasserbad pochieren._


----------



## boarischahias (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alles um den Hecht*



Dorsch schrieb:


> 500 g schieres, rohes Hechtfleisch


 
Was ist denn unter "schieres" zu verstehen?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## bafoangler (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Alles um den Hecht*

"Schieres" oder auch "schier" ist dialekt und kann beinahe, fast aber auch rein, ausschließlich bedeuten.

Hier meint er wohl reines Fleisch, ohne Gräten, ohne Haut, so würde ich es verstehen.
Greez


----------



## Jose (10. September 2011)

*AW: Alles um den Hecht*



boarischahias schrieb:


> Was ist denn unter "schieres" zu verstehen?
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias



hat bafoangler gut erklärt.
ich mach mich bald an 'meinen' rapfen bzw. an rapfenpastete.
bin mal gespannt.

(der rapfen)


----------



## daci7 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Alles um den Hecht*

Sooo ... ich habe mich Gestern auch mal wieder an einem Hecht probiert.

Am Freitag Abend saßen wir mit Köderfisch an und ich hab erst einen Kleinen verloren und dann einen schönen 74er landen können - und auch mitgenommen.

Sooo zu dem Rezept:
Orientiert hab ich mich mal wieder an Bosses Hecht.
Den Hecht ausnehmen und schuppen und ein wenig einschneiden, damit Soße und Gewürze besser ins Fleisch kommen. Gewürzt habe ich den Kerl mit Meersalz, rotem Pfeffer, ein wenig Koriander und einem Spritzer Zitrone. Dann wurde ein Gemüseblech mit Tomaten, Paprika, Sellerie, Petersilienwurzel, Petersilie (!) und Dill (!!) vorbereitet und der Fisch drauf gebettet. Das ganze kam dann erstmal bei 180°C für 10min in den Ofen. In der Zeit hab ich aus Creme Fraiche, Milch, Tomatenmark, Currypaste und Meerrettich eine Soße hergestellt, mit welcher der Fisch alle 10min übergossen wurde.
Insgesamt war das Tier ca. 50min im Rohr und war wunderbar saftig und extrem lecker! Alle waren begeistert 
Dazu noch 'nen Salat, ein wenig Reis und nen Weißwein und die Welt is' im Dösgen 

Anbei noch ein paar Fotos ...
1. nach dem Fang
2. ausgenommen, geschuppt, eingeschnitten und gewürzt
3. auf seinem Bett
4. lecker

PS: Fotoquali ist leider bescheiden, man erkannt aber das wichtigste.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alles um den Hecht*

Ich kopiere mal ganz lieblos das Rezept von "Bosses Hecht" hier rein, weil ich dem nichts mehr hinzuzufügen habe, außer ein Foto und viel Lob!

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/144601062684341/Bosses-Hecht.html


----------

